# La 200 turned black



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok I pulled out my la 200 and it's black. Is it bad? I see expired in2010. Becky is sick and needs it. I know normal antibiotic really don't expire. Why about this stuff?


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I personally wouldn't use it...probably not what you want to hear...sorry  .

I'm definitely one that will use expired meds IF they look and smell ok.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm on my way to town any ways will grab others. No biggie. I have the penn. so I'm ok still


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Normal. It's ok. Has not lost potency. You can use it.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

This is good to know!


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

This is what I just read about LA-200



> Tetracycline, once the bottle has been used a while may become very dark (oxidizes), at which point the shot may painful, though still effective, when injected.
> *As it ages, tetracycline tend to be degraded and become toxic*.


Kinda seems to be ok to a point... Don't know when the line is drawn and it becomes toxic.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I wouldn't use black tetracycline. I just went to draw up some of my 200mg/ml oxytetracycline and it was black... NOPE! 

I read that it oxidizes and thus turns black. Contamination, bad seal etc can cause them to oxidize generally. 

Didn't know that it is considered toxic though. 

And yes, 'normal' antibiotics can degrade and go 'bad'... depends on handling.Temperature, exposure to light, seal problems with the stopper etc.


----------

